# Williams ceramic???



## kieran324 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have just Purchased a new bmw with the Williams ceramic sealant already been put on!!, I no it probably has not been done right!!, but it's on, what's the best way to keep maintaining it, can I wax, put sealant on or just wash it and dry off and leave it alone??.
Or is it better to try and clean it all off and give it a full wash, clay, de contaminate, prep and re seal with something better.

Thanks
Kieran.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh you mean that stuff that they claimed was god's gift.


----------



## kieran324 (Dec 19, 2011)

suspal said:


> Oh you mean that stuff that they claimed was god's gift.


😢, yes the 5 year bomb proof sealant!!!, is it that bad??


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

kieran324 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just Purchased a new bmw with the Williams ceramic sealant already been put on!!, I no it probably has not been done right!!, but it's on, what's the best way to keep maintaining it, can I wax, put sealant on or just wash it and dry off and leave it alone??.
> Or is it better to try and clean it all off and give it a full wash, clay, de contaminate, prep and re seal with something better.
> ...


Think you answered your own question.

If it looks right, leave it on.
If you are not happy with the looks/defects hiding or what not, i would try to correct it.

As for keeping it strong, i would try something like gtechniq C2V3 or something in that ball park for easy topping up.


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

kieran324 said:


> 😢, yes the 5 year bomb proof sealant!!!, is it that bad??


Its not that bad, but its decent enough, just not for the price most dealers take for doing it. If it was similar priced for most other sealants and the like it would most likely just be another mainstream choice to pick amongst the other thousands. Nothing lost, nothing won.


----------



## kieran324 (Dec 19, 2011)

hansen123 said:


> Its not that bad, but its decent enough, just not for the price most dealers take for doing it. If it was similar priced for most other sealants and the like it would most likely just be another mainstream choice to pick amongst the other thousands. Nothing lost, nothing won.


It came free with the car, so I have not lost anything👍, just hope it works !!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

here's the waffle :-
http://www.autoprotect.co.uk/ceramic-coat











endorsed by Williams it's usp lol


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Williams ceramic, G3 glass coat, system X element 119 and what was ceramishield, are all extremely similar coatings and not bad to be honest that is if applied right and few dealers would have the time to do the job properly actually found them more chemical resistant then nanolex and gtechniq C1


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

But 5 years warranty... really...?


----------



## kieran324 (Dec 19, 2011)

suspal said:


> here's the waffle :-
> http://www.autoprotect.co.uk/ceramic-coat
> 
> Feature: Williams F1 Team Ceramic Coat Paint Protection - YouTube
> ...


It looks like it beads fairly well if applied correctly, or is it made to look great in the promo video??


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> But 5 years warranty... really...?


why not gtecniq has 7 year warranty all in the marketing not many people keep there car 5 years and if fault does happen dealer quick mop re-apply :thumb:


----------

